# Standard Poodles and Horses!



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Who here has a Spoo and a horse or mini horse in Flyingdusters case  ?

I have Mister the cream Spoo and Midnight Felicity the Appendix Quarter horse!

Please share photos too if you have them!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Mister said:


> Who here has a Spoo and a horse or mini horse in Flyingdusters case  ?



I do!!

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3889&highlight=Horses!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my GOODNESS!!!!! He is STUNNING!!! He looks like a giant too! Wow thanks so much for sharing!
Im curious what do you do with him?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks!  We love our big red chicken! Our original plan was to use him as a trail horse, but he has some pretty intense ingrained fear/spook issues (I broke my tailbone coming off of him a little over a year ago...) I've had a lot of poeple suggest using him for driving (Suffolks are bred for driving), but I can't even imagine him being OK with a cart or something behind him that he can't get away from!! I do some ground driving with him just for fun and he really seems to like that... Pretty much everything i do with Xe is ground play, but I DO pu the saddle on him just to help him to be accustomed to that. He was in training in South Dakota for over 4 months and he is still just a huge spook!!

Indy is a nice trail horse as was my appaloosa who passed away a few years ago - but our trails are pretty tame around here - it IS North Dakota after all, we're pretty flat and don't have many trees!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww poor thing. Do you know his history and what might of happened to him to make him so scared?
My Appendix still to this day (after almost 7 years) HATES the farrier. She is ok with them trimming but will still kick sometimes and try to get a bite in! I have no idea what happened in her past but she is still shady of men and having the farrier out so it must of been something big. Fortunately and unfortunately they dont forget easily, like an Elephant lol.

How big is Xe?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Here are mine Mini and Max


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

We know nothing about him.  A few years ago, he belonged to the manager at the barn where we board. My daughter saw him in a run and, as teenage girls do, she fell head over heels in love with tall, red and handsome!  When we heard that his owner was loading him onto a trailer to take him to the local auction (and most likely to slaughter since he was extremely fearful of people, not gelded, and not trained for anything other than being halter broke...) we offered meat prices for him and he was ours!

It took many months of undemanding time and lots and lots of treats but I can honestly say he loves us now - he's still a little wary of strangers, but he's much better with people he knows. His previous owner had purchased him at an auction the previous year - thinking he'd get him trained for something and then sell him, but he ended up sitting in a pasture, untouched for a year. The first thing we did when we got him was get him gelded!!!

We used to not be able to halter him in a 12 x 36 run, but now he comes to us in a 160 acre pasture and puts his head down for the halter!! Because he's making progress, even though it's taking a long, long time; we're continuing to work with him... Maybe someday we will be riding him on the trails!

ETA: His size is a little deceiving because I'm only 5' tall - Xe is approximately 16 hh


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Plumcrazy: Im so glad that you gave him a chance and didnt let him go to a killer buyer. Some horses are more sensitive than other and just need time. They need to trust a person and it seems like he's coming along nicely with you! I bet he will be a gem at trail riding one day! Keep us posted with pics! I would love to see more!

Bigredpoodle: Your kids are gorgeous and huge! I love draft crosses! What do you do with them?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Mister said:


> Plumcrazy: Im so glad that you gave him a chance and didnt let him go to a killer buyer. Some horses are more sensitive than other and just need time. They need to trust a person and it seems like he's coming along nicely with you! I bet he will be a gem at trail riding one day! Keep us posted with pics! I would love to see more!
> 
> Bigredpoodle: Your kids are gorgeous and huge! I love draft crosses! What do you do with them?


Thanks Mister!
We ride the trails around her . As you know we are in the middle of nowhere perfect horse and quad riding....We love out giant spots Mini is 16.2 HH I gues she has yours beat plumcrazy ...


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

Standard (Zulu) and two horses, Joe, sorral AQHA 7 years (and hes PERFECT by the way, must brag just a bit!!) and a black Appy, Azure who will turn 4(shes pretty good for a baby but has a lot to live up to with an older bro like joe!! poor think  ).


----------

